# Any Good Support Groups In Southern New Jersey???



## starryangel05

Hi Everyone,
I am in desparate need of a social anxiety support group in the south jersey area. I am involved in one now called Princeton House in Cherry Hill, but to be honest, the place scares the living crap out of me. I felt like they weren't very helpful, I felt very unsafe and vulnerable :afr , and I would really like to find a support group that is more focused on just social anxiety rather than all mental disabilites. At Princeton House, they focus on social anxiety, eating disorders, manic depression and they house delinquent people. With all the stuff that is covered there, I really feel like I'm not getting proper treatment. I was part of a group session and during the 1st hour, two people in the group took up the whole time talking about how they were hospitalized multiple times and how they tried to kill themseleves. :wtf I felt like I was wasting my time sitting there. :get Anyone know of a good Social Anxiety support center in South Jersey? :thanks


----------



## NJexplorer313

I too live in South NJ. I was wanting to get into some type of CBT , and have found a couple doctors in the area that specialize in it. Let me know if you want more info!


----------



## TDianna

Hi everyone,

I also live in south jersey, well central, Toms River. Are there any groups?

Thanks


----------



## McChubs

I'm from South Jersey but living across the river now outside Philly. Shoot me an message if you know of any good groups that are solely for social anxiety or if anyone in the area just wants to chat sometime/be friends.


----------



## CoJake4

I'm from South Jersey too. One of the main reasons I joined this forum was to find the answer to this question. Kennedy Hospital in Cherry Hill may have some answers because I know they have groups for other mental health issues. Just a thought.....


----------



## forever_dreamer

I live near Cherry Hill. If anyone knows anything about a good support group let me know.


----------



## g6 protien

hey just joined so if your problem bout finding a group is over, then blame it on the eagles. but im part of a group called New Beginnings in magnolia. its damn good like pancakes for dinner. check out the web site www.nbgroup.org. just write back if you have any questions. so to then peace out


----------



## SouthJersey123

*South Jersey Support Group*

I feel like every experience I've had places SAD people in the category w/ crazies (not to offend anyone). But most of us aren't suicidal or drug-addicted - we're just walking around incredibly nervous, afraid of eye contact and sometimes paralyzed by our fear of people. It would be nice if we could just set up a "norma;" support group in a COMFORTABLE environment focused strictly on people w/ SAD. I guess if there's a strong demand for it, it's a possibility. Anyone interested in trying to start one?! I am!!!


----------



## Colleen

*start our own*

There are no classes in the area for SAD, panic disorder without being grouped with "others" that dont apply to us. Lets start our own group. Im near turnersville area, anyone near me. :afr


----------



## brknhalo

I live in Mt. Laurel. I'd be interested in getting involved with something. I'm sure there are more of us in the area.


----------



## mly1973

I live in right outside Philadelphia and would be interested in joining a support group in the area. Willing to travel to NJ. Just let me know.

Thanks


----------



## silverlining91

*SJ group therapy*

hey guys,
I'm also from the south jersey area. We should tally up some of us in the area and find out who would be interested in meeting up somewhere (like a library or something). I really can't find any doctor's who specialize in social anxiety around this area nor do I know of any good group therapies? Any updates or suggestions?


----------



## unusual condition

I'm interested as well... I'm in the Philly area.


----------



## scuff

*group therapy*

Hi:

I'm looking for a social anxiety group in the Philadelphia area and I found this forum post. Have you guys been able to start a group? If we could get information on how many people are interested in meeting and what area everyone lives in, I could try to find a place to meet.


----------



## N3XT2NON3

i live not too far. i hope there is an area to get help


----------



## scuff

N3XT2NON3 and anyone else interested in forming a support group, could you please e-mail me at [email protected] and include what area you live in. I will keep track of everyone's e-mail address and contact you if I am able to find enough people to organize a group.


----------



## outcast69

scuff said:


> N3XT2NON3 and anyone else interested in forming a support group, could you please e-mail me at [email protected] and include what area you live in. I will keep track of everyone's e-mail address and contact you if I am able to find enough people to organize a group.


I'm in,if we can get enough people involved?


----------



## DanCan

*South Jersey Group*

I see the last reply on here was over a year ago. Did anything ever come of this?


----------



## puppetj

So yeah what happened?? well person thats helping me at drenk center, told me about http://njgroups.org/ - New Jersey Self-Help Group Clearinghouse


----------



## dlange

I see this thread is pretty old. Im willing to put forth effort to start a group in south jersey. I live in runnemede, which is near more popular places such as cherry hill, mt laurel, haddonfield, clementon, ect. If I can get enough people on board then I'd be more than happy to dedicate myself to this.


----------



## gleigh02

hi.. just found this.. i am also in turnersville..


----------



## Cole87

Is there anyone left from South NJ on here ?


----------



## Lavender Spirits

*newbie to sas/support grp for so. nj*

hi im new to this site and I am also from south new jersey and I wanted to find a really good support group in the clementon/runnemede area. I hope to get to talk to you guys. talk to you later


----------



## Rob C

Hi, I'm neaqr Clementon also and if there was a group formed from the people on here could you please let me know. Thanks


----------



## scuff

Hi:

I no longer organize a support group, but would recommend the Philadelphia Shy and Socially Anxious Meetup group. They hold support discussions every few weeks, and also have other events.

http://www.meetup.com/Shyspace/


----------



## LifeIsGood

*I am starting a group*

Hello Everyone,
I joined a few weeks ago when I found this post. I am starting a group and have reserved meeting space on Tuesday February 28 at 7:30 in the Voorhees/Gibbsboro region. Please PM me if you are interested and I will give you the exact location. I envision this group to be more of a self-help group, with everyone having goals they would like to work on. The only way to get over it is practice!! I'm not a trained therapist and I'm no better at this than you are, but I do have some experience with cognitive behavioral therapy, and some ideas. Please come, no matter what level you are currently. If you just come to the meeting and don't say a word, that is still a step in the right direction. We can all set goals together so that we can do a little more each time.
Please PM me if you are interested.:yes


----------



## LifeIsGood

*SJ support group first meeting was last night*

We had a total of 3 people. It's nice to start small, but we would welcome anyone interested. Please contact me if you are interested in our next meeting, which will be Monday March 5 at 7:30.


----------



## LifeIsGood

*Next SJ self-help meeting*

The next meeting will be Monday March 12 at 7:30. Please contact me if interested. We will be trying to have weekly meetings from now on.


----------



## LifeIsGood

*Next Meeting*

will be Monday March 26 at 7:30. Please contact me if you are interested.


----------



## LifeIsGood

*Regular Self-Help/Support Meeting on South Jersey*

We meet weekly and are using an audio self-help series, along with many other strategies. You can also find us on our Meetup group here:
http://www.meetup.com/Find-Your-Voice-South-Jersey-branch/
Please join us!


----------



## LifeIsGood

Find Your Voice is proud to announce 3 new locations for our support groups:
Malaga, NJ 08328. Located at Routes US 40 and NJ 47 (Delsea Drive), with easy access from Route 55, exit 39. Serving Cumberland, Gloucester, and Salem Counties. This group will meet Monday evenings 7 - 8:45 starting January 28.
Bordentown, NJ 08505. Located at Routes US 206 and US 130, off exit 57 of I 295. Serving Burlington, Mercer, and parts of Ocean and Monmouth Counties. This group will meet Monday evenings 6:30-8:15 starting January 28.
Barrington, NJ 08007. Located on Route 30 just off exit 29 of I 295. Serving Camden and parts of Burlington Counties. Near Cherry Hill, Haddonfield, Collingswood. This group will meet Tuesday evenings from 7 - 8:45 starting January 15.
Please check our website at http://www.findyourvoicenj.org, and our meetup group at http://www.meetup.com/Find-Your-Voice-Social-Anxiety-Support-South-Jersey/.
All groups run for 13 weeks. The first session is introductory. You can attend and decide if you think the groups and format will be a good fit for you. 
Make it your New Year's resolution to help yourself overcome Social Anxiety Disorder! 
(note: we will no longer meet at the Atco location)


----------

